# Does anybody like unscented soap?



## Catscankim (Oct 10, 2020)

OMG its killing me. I can either use the fo's leftover that I have and hate, or make unscented soap. I mean, I don't mind unscented soap. But I don't want 8 bars of it personally, no matter how pretty it is LOL.

If I have an FO leftover that I won't use, that means I want to sue them over how bad it smells....totally kidding about that.

Do I use the terrible fo because somebody else might think its nice, make an unscented loaf, or wait until tuesday for my order LOL


----------



## cerelife (Oct 10, 2020)

Personally, I'd use the terrible FOs that you hate. Sometimes those end up being among my favorites after cure and if not, _someone_ will like them!


----------



## Ford (Oct 10, 2020)

Patience is a virtue. Where the hell is that ups truck#!!#


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 11, 2020)

I have zero patience LOL. Zero. None. Nada.

Anyway, I started drinking, so no soaping for me tonight lol


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 11, 2020)

I love unscented, uncolored....just plain glorious pure soap. I always have some in the bathroom.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Oct 11, 2020)

Hard to say.  I don't like it, and most of my customers buy purely on smell.  However, every so often someone comes along who would like an unscented soap.  In fact i was just discussing it with a girl at work last week who always buys my oat milk and oatmeal soap - she would prefer unscented so i said I could make a half batch just for her if she was willing to buy it all and she was keen.
Regarding the FO you hate - I bet there are some people who will like it.


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 11, 2020)

I’ll put in for a vote for the occasional unscented bar. Speaking on my soaps/house. Sometimes you get a scent that is way too strong and need something after/between bars of that batch to give myself a break. My husband uses my soap on his face but commercial products otherwise, sometimes the scent combinations throw me off and I need that unscented bar while he finishes that bottle of whatever. There are also too many scented things at work, I have come home with scent headaches during the winter (when we can’t open windows) and like an unscented bar to help with that. I also prefer my Castile unscented, I don’t make it often but it’s always unscented when I do.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 11, 2020)

Love unscented/uncolored soap. I've gotten to where I don't care for actually washing with many scents. It just seems weird to rub food or flowers on my skin.

Once my FOs finally run out, I won't be replacing many.


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 11, 2020)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with unscented soaps.  I make both Regular and Goat Milk Unscented for those with with scent sensitivities or who simple prefer unscented soaps.

Unless a customer wants to special order a loaf of some scent I can't stand, I'm not making it. With that said, I'm allergic to Lavender, gives me migraines. BUT I have managed to find a Lavender that only gives me a slight headache and so I make Lavender Soap.

As an aside...cavity molds are a great way to use up leftover scents.


----------



## Michele M. (Oct 11, 2020)

I always figured unscented soaps would be preferred by those who wear a sort of signature fragrance and don't want any other smells competing. (But that's not me, ha.)  And those who are allergic to lots and lots of things.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 11, 2020)

When I was selling, my theory was I do not have to like only someone else has to like it and many times what I loved did not turn out to be good sellers. So there ya go.


----------



## Loran (Oct 11, 2020)

Yes! There’s something about that subtle smell that makes me want to keep washing my hands over and over with the unscented soap. Just made unscented 100% lard the other night. Can’t wait to try that one. I hope mica powders don’t alter the original product.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 11, 2020)

Most of my family has to use unscented. When my daughter visits, she can’t even sleep in the guest room, aka soap curing room, even if I put the soaps somewhere else. The residual scent - even when I did only EOs - sends her into an instant migraine.

So, I think there’s a market for it. But I’ve heard others say that their unscented soaps never sell, or only sell very slowly. Probably depends in part on where you live.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 11, 2020)

My experience is the same as cmzaha.  I make one unscented soap and a batch of 16 will last 2-3 years at my shows.  My customers love fragrances and many love those I dislike.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 11, 2020)

I know there are people who prefer unscented soap. I have a lot of soaps that I keep in my bathroom closet and rotate using, and rarely do I use an unscented one. I love the smells. Aside from scent sensitivities, my sister has severe eczema, and can only use unscented soap, shampoo, detergent, etc. So that's another reason people would want their soap unscented. Making a batch to sell so there is the option available has the advantage of no worries about scent fading when it sits for a year or two.


----------



## SPowers (Oct 11, 2020)

The only time I don't like unscented soap is when I 'forget' to add them to my soap!  Hate it when I do that!


----------



## Susie (Oct 11, 2020)

I thought unscented would be a big attractant to folks with allergies.  I had ONE batch sell.  ONE.  Never again.  If I forget the FO, I confetti it and use double scent on the rest.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 11, 2020)

Might be a tad off topic. But i have a batch that lost all fragrance. I thought maybe it was my nose in a room full of soaps, but its the one that i have in the shower now and it definitely has no smell.

what do you call that on a label lol. I wouldnt want to say unscented, cause it does have fo in it, you just cant smell it. But i cant even say lightly scented.


----------



## MegaSoap (Oct 11, 2020)

It's not extremely popular for sales as others have said, but I personally LOVE using unscented, uncolored soap.  As a soapmaker, I find it so satisfying to use it in its "purest" form, and it makes me focus on the recipe and quality when I'm using it, which I find really stimulating and pleasing.  It has a slightly nutty scent that to me is so relaxing.  But it depends on your personal preferences of course. 



Catscankim said:


> Might be a tad off topic. But i have a batch that lost all fragrance. I thought maybe it was my nose in a room full of soaps, but its the one that i have in the shower now and it definitely has no smell.
> 
> what do you call that on a label lol. I wouldnt want to say unscented, cause it does have fo in it, you just cant smell it. But i cant even say lightly scented.


Hmm, maybe say "hint of ___" on the label?  That's tricky.  If you really can't smell it AT ALL, and of course you don't want to mislead customers with your labeling, this batch might be best saved for just you or fam/friends that won't feel "disappointed" if they purchase and then smell nothing. I hope it's not a huge batch!  Hate when this happens!  Part of the FO/EO experimenting fun I guess.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 11, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> Might be a tad off topic. But i have a batch that lost all fragrance. I thought maybe it was my nose in a room full of soaps, but its the one that i have in the shower now and it definitely has no smell.
> 
> what do you call that on a label lol. I wouldnt want to say unscented, cause it does have fo in it, you just cant smell it. But i cant even say lightly scented.


I put those in my discount (misfits)  basket.  I leave it labeled as the scent.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Oct 11, 2020)

Interesting topic this - and I was thinking of raising a similar topic regarding scents.  I think as a soap maker it is challenging to make soaps scented with FOs you don't like. The only time I order FOs I don't like, is by accident - as you have done @Catscankim. I buy it thinking it sounds nice, then receive and think .
Surprisingly, these stinky soaps still seem to sell well - it seems there is no accounting for other people's taste, lol!  
I decided last night actually, that I won't ever again make a soap with cinnamon in the blend. They just do not sell.  Well - they do, but always slowly.  I love cinnamon so I have put it in many soaps, only to have bars left unsold ( oh well - they end up in my shower).
I also find that people like pretty soaps.  At the market I attend there is a woman opposite who sells plain soaps, and she does a good trade. But if i make plain soaps (eg my oatmeal one) it takes longer to sell than my pretty swirled and coloured ones.  People seem to like the artistry.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 11, 2020)

MegaSoap said:


> It's not extremely popular for sales as others have said, but I personally LOVE using unscented, uncolored soap.  As a soapmaker, I find it so satisfying to use it in its "purest" form, and it makes me focus on the recipe and quality when I'm using it, which I find really stimulating and pleasing.  It has a slightly nutty scent that to me is so relaxing.  But it depends on your personal preferences of course.
> 
> 
> Hmm, maybe say "hint of ___" on the label?  That's tricky.  If you really can't smell it AT ALL, and of course you don't want to mislead customers with your labeling, this batch might be best saved for just you or fam/friends that won't feel "disappointed" if they purchase and then smell nothing. I hope it's not a huge batch!  Hate when this happens!  Part of the FO/EO experimenting fun I guess.


It was one of my earlier soaps where i was shy/cheap with the fo. I have other soaps with the same fo that smell phenomenal at higher rates. This soap is really pretty and i love it in the shower, so im pretty diappointed.



KiwiMoose said:


> Interesting topic this - and I was thinking of raising a similar topic regarding scents.  I think as a soap maker it is challenging to make soaps scented with FOs you don't like. The only time I order FOs I don't like, is by accident - as you have done @Catscankim. I buy it thinking it sounds nice, then receive and think .
> Surprisingly, these stinky soaps still seem to sell well - it seems there is no accounting for other people's taste, lol!
> I decided last night actually, that I won't ever again make a soap with cinnamon in the blend. They just do not sell.  Well - they do, but always slowly.  I love cinnamon so I have put it in many soaps, only to have bars left unsold ( oh well - they end up in my shower).
> I also find that people like pretty soaps.  At the market I attend there is a woman opposite who sells plain soaps, and she does a good trade. But if i make plain soaps (eg my oatmeal one) it takes longer to sell than my pretty swirled and coloured ones.  People seem to like the artistry.


I brought a bunch of soaps into work to give to our nurses (it is/was er nurse week). The last ones in the box were my cranberry spice and nobody took them. Which is really odd, because I dont have one bar left of the pumpkin spice, and to me they are very similar in smell.

I think that if i made the soap more pumpkiny looking and called it pumpkin spice, they would have flown out of the box lol.


----------



## msunnerstood (Oct 11, 2020)

I have a few customers who want only unscented and they buy a loaf at a time so they get to pick colors.


----------



## Liesel Atwood (Oct 11, 2020)

I'm a sucker for pure white soap!  I enjoy using milks, oats or clay...a pure soap seems like such a luxury!  But as much as I want to love unscented soap, I'm always disappointed with the "unscented scent", if you know what i mean.  No smell is fine.. I like that, for the reason that Michele M stated. But an odd smell drives me nuts, especially when I can't identify the reason.  I like a  soap that smells clean, as opposed to fragranced.  I've only been able to achieve this with 60% - 100% coconut oil soap.  My other recipes are all "feel good" soaps for skin, with at least 4 oils and a butter, but still smell 'off ' to me if I don't add EO or FO, even though the oils are brand new or well within the expiration window.  I wonder if others notice this as well, and maybe this is why unscented isn't popular with some people?   Just a thought.  Does anyone else here notice a similar thing with your unscented soaps?  Have you tried making soap curls out of the unscented bars, forming them into roses and adding those to the top of your newly made fragranced soaps?  That's kinda fun!


----------



## sarveshwari raniwala (Oct 11, 2020)

I have been making cp soap since a few months and one thing I know for sure. All the people who saw my soaps first put it to there nose. So if you are catering to sell your soaps then I guess if has to be scented. For the discerning customer and fof yourself if you wish you can go for the unscented. So it's a 80/20 choice.


----------



## melinda48 (Oct 11, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> My experience is the same as cmzaha.  I make one unscented soap and a batch of 16 will last 2-3 years at my shows.  My customers love fragrances and many love those I dislike.


I have yet to sell a bar of unscented soap. I always have it in my display but no one has ever bought one. I will continue to offer it - just in case.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 11, 2020)

I do have a few customers who prefer unscented soap as they're scent sensitive. I make one batch a year of an unscented Castile soap (Zany's recipe) and I do manage to go through a batch of 10 bars in a season so I make one batch per year.


----------



## earlene (Oct 12, 2020)

I do like some scents and I also like unscented soap that simply smells like soap, but like *sarvshwari raniwala*, some soaping oils produce an intolerable scent for me.  I cannot abide the smell of a lard-containing soap.  I have read of people who cannot abide the smell of a pure olive oil soap.  We all have our own scent tolerances, of course, so that is not surprise to me.  

Perhaps we are going to see some changes in the way the general populations responds to scented soaps, however. Recent studies are showing that about 25% of people who recover from CoVid-19 have long-term loss of their sense of smell, but the disease is too young to determine if that would or would not be permanent, and those who have their sense of smell return, often it does not return to normal (so far anyway.)  So I expect that this will make a difference for soapmakers in the future.


----------



## Liesel Atwood (Oct 12, 2020)

earlene said:


> I do like some scents and I also like unscented soap that simply smells like soap, but like *sarvshwari raniwala*, some soaping oils produce an intolerable scent for me.  I cannot abide the smell of a lard-containing soap.  I have read of people who cannot abide the smell of a pure olive oil soap.  We all have our own scent tolerances, of course, so that is not surprise to me.
> 
> Perhaps we are going to see some changes in the way the general populations responds to scented soaps, however. Recent studies are showing that about 25% of people who recover from CoVid-19 have long-term loss of their sense of smell, but the disease is too young to determine if that would or would not be permanent, and those who have their sense of smell return, often it does not return to normal (so far anyway.)  So I expect that this will make a difference for soapmakers in the future.


That's a very good point, earlene.!


----------



## mensasnem (Oct 12, 2020)

I greatly dislike scents, odors, and smells. I always look for "unscented" when I buy stuff at the store -- regardless of what it happens to be. I only make scented soap for other people. My daughter likes  lavender -- lavender reeks worse than most essentials oils. When I make soap for her, my entire house reeks for days.


----------



## Becky1024 (Oct 12, 2020)

I have several customers who buy unscented because they are either allergic or just don't want to smell like anything. I always keep a few bars around for them to keep them happy.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 13, 2020)

SPowers said:


> The only time I don't like unscented soap is when I 'forget' to add them to my soap!  Hate it when I do that!


Lol  Thats exactly what I was going to say!


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 13, 2020)

Well i decided on OMH...i love the way it smells naturally.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 13, 2020)

I made GM soap & lotion for a wholesale customer. We did 3 scents: Lavender EO, Ginger Essence FO, and unscented. Sales were 50% Lavender, 40% Ginger, 10% unscented.

I prefer fragranced except for the _*ZNSC*_ that I use AM & PM on my face.
My sister doesn't want anything with fragrance. A lot of older women are like that I've found. And men who buy lotion.


Catscankim said:


> I can either use the fo's leftover that I have and hate, or make unscented soap.


There's a third choice... gather all the FO's you don't like and sell them here at a deep discount, i.e., make the FO Hos an offer they can't refuse.


----------



## lyschelw (Oct 13, 2020)

Personally, I am all about the scent.  But if you don't like the scents that seems worse to me than no scent.  But as said above, if you are giving them away someone will like the scents


----------



## amd (Oct 13, 2020)

I made unscented uncolored soaps for a year and a half before I bought colors and FO's. I do not make it any more for my customers - I have two unscented soaps (castile and pine tar) that once they are gone will not be coming back. While people want castile soap they do not want it unscented... and pine tar soap is just not a thing for my customers I guess. I have several scents (lavender sage for example) that I hate, but I can't keep in stock and literally have people waiting for the soaps to come off the cure rack - to the point that I need to make another batch while another batch is still curing. Go figure...

All that to say, use the FO's even if you don't like them. Blend them with something even. Or create layers with a different FO on each layer. I've done the layering technique with a few soaps and they turn out to be quite nice. (an odd one that I did was a sunflower FO that no one likes, and a rose that I don't like sandwiched around a cucumber melon scent... people went nuts for it... they still ask me about it.)


----------



## Dawni (Oct 13, 2020)

I make, use and sell unscented soaps! My triple rice soap posted in the forum sells without added fragrance. I'm not sure where the scent is coming from though, coz it smells very different from other soaps of mine lol. It became my bestseller because of those customers who don't like or can't use scented soaps. I guess my competition all had soaps with added fragrance lol

I'm also one of those who don't like strong scented soaps, and back when I was still buying I went for those that were only lightly scented.


----------



## MelissaG (Oct 15, 2020)

I much prefer unscented personally.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 15, 2020)

I've never created a bar of soap w/ out scent' natural color yes, however I've had soaps thats lost its scent completely & personally I love a beautiful scented soap..



Ford said:


> Patience is a virtue. Where the hell is that ups truck#!!#


So Funny'


----------



## gbtreasures (Oct 24, 2020)

i had to add my 2 cents!!  My daughter uses unscented soaps that I make, as she is too sensitive for the scented ones. She claims my soap has helped her skin which makes me very happy. Personally, I love strong scented soaps. I have not sold an unscented bar of soap in 1 1/2 years and I’m sure there are other ppl out there that prefer unscented. I am surprised I have not encountered them as yet.


----------



## tommysgirl (Oct 24, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> I'm allergic to Lavender, gives me migraines. BUT I have managed to find a Lavender that only gives me a slight headache



Lavender also gives me migraines. Do you mind if I ask what this one that you tolerate better is called? I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Oct 24, 2020)

I make an unscented Oatmeal Milk and Honey soap that smells quite nice. It has no fragrance added to it but the natural ingredients smell quite lovely and I've several customers that will order batches of it just for themselves. One actually takes a batch home to Columbia for his mother because she loves my soap so much.


----------



## norrysoaper (Oct 24, 2020)

I love unscented soaps.  I think soap has a great smell all by itself.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 24, 2020)

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I make an unscented Oatmeal Milk and Honey soap that smells quite nice. It has no fragrance added to it but the natural ingredients smell quite lovely and I've several customers that will order batches of it just for themselves. One actually takes a batch home to Columbia for his mother because she loves my soap so much.


I love the smell of OMH soap with no fragrance. I made two batches a few weeks ago. The first one i screwed up and burnt the honey. I made another batch. The burnt one smells like maple syrup. I dont like maple syrup, but im sure others will.


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 25, 2020)

tommysgirl said:


> Lavender also gives me migraines. Do you mind if I ask what this one that you tolerate better is called? I'd like to give it a try.



BrambleBerry’s Lavender FO.  I bought the trial size and made soap (20 oz) in July.  It wasn’t overpowering and three months later it’s just a lovely scent.


----------



## jlavehandcrafted (Oct 25, 2020)

I like lightly scented soaps but I also just made an unscented, natural soap that smells lovely. I used a bit of cocoa butter in it and it just gives a slight cocoa smell. I love it! I know this can also be a strong scent for some people so I went light on it. It’ll be interesting to see how people like it when I finish curing it.


----------



## Ladka (Oct 25, 2020)

jlavehandcrafted said:


> I used a bit of cocoa butter in it and it just gives a slight cocoa smell.


Is this bit of cocoa butter less than 10 %?


----------



## tommysgirl (Oct 25, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> BrambleBerry’s Lavender FO.  I bought the trial size and made soap (20 oz) in July.  It wasn’t overpowering and three months later it’s just a lovely scent.


Thank you! I'm going to try it. Lavender smells really pretty and there are so many combinations with it that sound awesome. But as of yet I haven't been willing to risk the headaches ...


----------



## jlavehandcrafted (Oct 25, 2020)

Ladka said:


> Is this bit of cocoa butter less than 10 %?


I used 12%. It’s raw, crude cocoa butter from New Directions. I love the smell of it but I’m not sure they carry that particular cocoa butter anymore. I haven’t bought any for quite awhile.


----------



## Tammyfarms (Oct 25, 2020)

Several years ago I developed a cough that wouldn’t go away after 4 months. A friend and I were discussing what could be causing it and it was my soap!  I was using a holiday fragrance called Apple Jack and Peel. I LOVE the smell of this fragrance. Since then I have gone to no fragrance. Most of the time I don’t use color and I call it Plain Ol Soap. I don’t sell my soaps and will probably make some scented soaps for family as we are moving and will have a garage to cure the soaps. I can’t have fragrance in the house anymore. Makes me .


----------



## Jillyb (Oct 25, 2020)

I have MCS (multiple chemical sensitivity) so can't be around many chemicals, fregrances etc. Which is why I returned to soaping.
My whole business is based around less tox, less waste, less scent. I do personal, dish, laundry soaps, butters  lotions etc all with no or very lil frag either tea tree or a mild vanilla (which I struggle with).
There is a growing need for less fregrance. I didnt intend selling- I was simply making for our fam but through FB groups Ive been repeatedly asked for my products. However if you sell scented soaps those with chem reactions will not come near your market stalls as doing so will require significant time recovering from exposure. So this may explain why your fragrance free isn't selling well for some.
I have to ask for an outdoor stall well away from anyone who sells fragranced products.


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 25, 2020)

@Jillyb - It's good that you can do this and make a living at it.  Wouldn't work well where I'm from.  But I do carry both unscented/uncolored soaps in my Regular and Goat Milk Soaps and I do take special orders for those who can't do scent but want a single color, or who can do scent and color but can't do butters (I have a large order for the latter...holidays soaps for Christmas...her whole family is the same way).


----------



## Rick Jarvis (Oct 26, 2020)

This is one of my great challenges. I have played with scents and generally don't like them. I have a weak sense of smell and order what are well reviewed and top selling fragrances from Nurture and Nature's Garden. While no expert they seem chemically and fade pretty quick. I am anchoring them with clay but not convinced that really does anything. 

It troubles me that scent is such a driver. You can focus on scent, appearance, or ingredients or some gradient of a combo of those. My skills are much more in making a beautiful and colorful soap over being a scent driven soap or fancy ingredient soap. Candidly I'd rather my soaps be chosen for how they look and are different from most others available. But I hear this about scents often so I just started adding them to my collection. Without shows it is hard to tell if this will pay off.

So for now I am going to live in my little bubble that there are enough people that appreciate the ephemeral art that is revealed in the soap that I make. As I began this journey many women I know choose unscented everything for a variety of reasons. I thought there were a lot of customers like that. It seems this might be a limiting idea.

Thanks for the sharing.


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 26, 2020)

Rick Jarvis said:


> It troubles me that scent is such a driver. You can focus on scent, appearance, or ingredients or some gradient of a combo of those. My skills are much more in making a beautiful and colorful soap over being a scent driven soap or fancy ingredient soap. Candidly I'd rather my soaps be chosen for how they look and are different from most others available. But I hear this about scents often so I just started adding them to my collection. Without shows it is hard to tell if this will pay off.



Scent is one of our most important senses.  It's why natural gas smells like rotten eggs.  It's why when I stopped at the store on Friday for cream for my coffee, I came out with freshly fried chicken for supper.

I agree that it is difficult to find out what the "public" thinks about your soaps when the public can't get to them.  So I start with friends and family, then branch out to other social groups since things have opened.


----------



## gbtreasures (Oct 27, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> It was one of my earlier soaps where i was shy/cheap with the fo. I have other soaps with the same fo that smell phenomenal at higher rates. This soap is really pretty and i love it in the shower, so im pretty diappointed.
> 
> 
> I brought a bunch of soaps into work to give to our nurses (it is/was er nurse week). The last ones in the box were my cranberry spice and nobody took them. Which is really odd, because I dont have one bar left of the pumpkin spice, and to me they are very similar in smell.
> ...


I have experienced the same thing and don’t understand why, but I guess differences make the world go around! I find the Cranberry Spice scent to be a strong scent and would make a wonderfully scented candle that would, most likely, have a nice throw to it.


----------



## Zing (Oct 28, 2020)

I don't know where I've been but just found this thread and it is fascinating!  I'm all over the place on this topic  There are scents that can instantly take me back to 7th grade or my wedding day or my trip to El Salvador or Hawaii or when I was 5 or when my boys were babies (hello Dreft!).  But I normally buy unscented laundry detergent and personal hygiene items.  _But _I always use essential oils to scent my soap.  And the first thing that gift recipients do is to smell my soaps and ask what essential oil did I use?  I have one friend with a condition that she cannot tolerate essential oils or even to smell/eat citrus fruits and so for the first time I made one unscented soap recently, just for her.  And lavender _almost _gives me a headache (hyacinth flowers just about knock me unconscious even outdoors) but I make it for my wife because it's her fave.

Hey, @tommysgirl , lavender and litsea cubeba blend is awesome -- and this from a guy who does not like lavender!

And great comment, @earlene , who knows what will happen when we get to the other side with this COVID stuff?


----------



## tommysgirl (Oct 28, 2020)

Zing said:


> And lavender _almost _gives me a headache (hyacinth flowers just about knock me unconscious even outdoors) but I make it for my wife because it's her fave.
> 
> Hey, @tommysgirl , lavender and litsea cubeba blend is awesome -- and this from a guy who does not like lavender!


That is so sweet of you to make it for her 
Thanks for the suggestion! I'll see about getting a sample size and try it out to see if I can handle it. I actually really like Lavender a lot. Not a fan of migraines tho, lol!


----------



## Rick Jarvis (Oct 28, 2020)

Came across this article, and thought I'd post to add another flavor to the discussion. It's hard while in Covid isolation to get a finger on the pulse of soap consumers. I had only a hint of those that avoid fragrance. Is this an unserved population?



			Fragrance in Skin Care: Derms Weigh In on the Social Media Backlash Toward Scented Products


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 28, 2020)

Make it with the FO  you don't like. Somebody will like it!


----------

